# Zoe screamed at the vet



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

:lol:
The vet called day before yesterday to remind us Zoe needed her vaccinations, and Zoe got right up by the phone and screamed. 
She's too smart for her own good. 
(Of course, she could have just been screaming to get supper early, but it's funnier to imagine she was yelling at the vet for reminding her daddy she needed shots)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Brilliant post and brilliant answer!!!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh Zoe, you are too smart!


----------

